# Mandala Seeds Hashberry



## rockydog (Oct 30, 2006)

Just so you know HT Mag named Hashberry one of the top 10 strains of the year. I will be ordering some tonight to do as one of my 3 strains for my next grow. Can anyone tell me on DrChronic website what 13.75 equals in American so I can make sure I do it right, I think they do it in Pounds.  Thanks, RD


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2006)

hey rockydog....they should hhave a conversion scale to convert prices in american from pounds shillings etc....

but what i wanted to tell you is-

i have grown their speed queen and it has horrible germ ratings ...the hashberry was good...but also suffered a crappy germ ratio.

i did the soak method as always and i have found that my bagseed germs better than all of mandalas seeds that i have tried. i hope you have a better success than i did....as i spent alot on beans that didnt even sprout! they were premi looking and went very fat at all.


good luck bro.... hope they do well for you. i have bad luck as it is anyway- prolly why my **** didnt go as i wanted it to.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 30, 2006)

If the germ rate is bad, I wont grow it. There are over 100 other strains I wanna try. Thanks for lookin out, happy I didnt order yet. The conversion chart just goes back to pounds. Thanks again, RD


----------

